# هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله ام بشر اله



## عسيرى السوهاجى (15 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الواحد*
*سلام الله عليكم جميعا*
*بلسان المستفسر عن العقيدة المسيحية لافهمها *
*وذلك لانى كتبت موضوع فرد على تعلم اولا ثم اكتب *
* ولقد كتبت تساؤلاتى القادمة لا لشئ سو التعلم لاعلم ما حقيقة عقيدتكم *
* لاتكلم او اقرر ما اكتب بناءا عما تجبونى به *
* السؤال الاول *
* من هو المسيح *
*الله أم ابن الله أم بشر إله ؟؟*
*اريد جوابا مفصلا اذا سمحتم *
*السؤال الثانى *
*ومن هى مريم *
* هل هى بشر كباقى البشر ام انها تتمتع بصفات الالوهيه
وماذا تسمى هل يطلق عليها ام الاله ام ماذا ؟؟ *
*جواب مجمل *
​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يناير 2011)

عسيرى السوهاجى قال:


> *بسم الله الواحد*
> 
> *سلام الله عليكم جميعا*
> *بلسان المستفسر عن العقيدة المسيحية لافهمها *
> ...


 *اسئل براحتك عزيزى*
*وفى انتظار اسئلتك*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 يناير 2011)

طيب انا رأيي انك قبل ما تسأل و تقرر و كل دا
المفروض تبحث في القسم
لأن دا اكتر سؤال متكرر في القسم

إيه رأيك تقرأ المواضيع دي

هل المسيح هو الله أم أبن الله؟؟!!!
 ما معنى المسيح ابن الله؟
هل المسيح هو الله
من هو يسوع في المعتقدات المسيحيه
المسيح ابن اللـه
هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟
هل المسبح هو الله أم هو إبن الله
أين قال يسوع انه الله المتجسد
هل المسيح ابن الله
 هل المسيح ابن الله؟ القس عبد المسيح بسيط
هل المسيح بشر ام اله ام ابن الله ؟
الرد على شبهة: ارني اين قال المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني
ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى 
أرني أين قال المسيح أنا هو الله فاعبدوني؟
 هل قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني
 اين قال ربكم انا الله فاعبدونى ؟
 اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني
هل قال السيد المسيح أنا الله ؟؟
أين قال يسوع انا الله ؟
أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الله

نعم قال حرفيا انا الله ، هنا قال انا الله ، ردا على اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني .
​
ولو لسة عندك استفسار .. ممكن تسأل
و اهلا بيك​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> طيب انا رأيي انك قبل ما تسأل و تقرر و كل دا​
> المفروض تبحث في القسم
> لأن دا اكتر سؤال متكرر في القسم​
> إيه رأيك تقرأ المواضيع دي​
> ...


 *اشكرك لردك على هذا العضو*
*الرب يباركك اسف لم انتبية على *
*الاسئلة الذى انت طرحتها للعضو*


----------



## صوت الرب (15 يناير 2011)

*ابن الله = من ذات الله = من جوهر الله = الله*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 يناير 2011)

> الملائكة أرواح,, خلقهم الله من نار،
> 
> الصَّانِعُ مَلَائِكَتَهُ رِيَاحاً وَخُدَّامَهُ نَاراً مُلْتَهِبَةً * مزمور 104: 4 ,


خطأ يا عزيزى . 
الملائكة هى ارواح خادمة ، وهى كالنار فى قوتها ، فالملائكة كالنار تحمى اولاد الله ، وكالنار تحرق اعداء الله . طبعا إن سمح الله .
الروح غير المادة ،



> أما آدم فقد خلقه الله من تراب,, ولم يأمر الله جلّت حكمته الملائكة بالسجود له,, أولاً لأنه حرّم السجود لغيره تحريماً مطلقاً للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد * متى 4: 10 ,, وثانياً لأن الأعلى لا يسجد للأدنى,, والإنسان خُلق في درجة أقل من الملائكة,, وثالثاً لأن سجود الملائكة لآدم,, تأليه لآدم,, وتأليه آدم شرك بالله,


بالفعل لم يأمر الله للملائكة بالسجود لادم .
وهذة الفكرة الخاطئة من الاساس مصدرها القران الذى اوهم الناس بان الله امر الشياطين المخلوقين من نار بالسجود !!!!!



> إن الملائكة هم أبناء الله بالخلق, وما قاله القرآن عن خلق الملائكة من نار مأخوذ من الكتاب المقدس فالقرآن لم يأت بجديد


اولا الشيطان هو ملاك فى الاصل ثم سقط .
الملائكة غير مخلوقة من نار كما قلت ، ولكن بالطبع انتشرت هذة الفكرة من بعض اليهود العرب ( الذين فهموا هذة الاية وكان الله خلق ملائكته من نار ) واخذها محمد دون فحص او دراسة منهم ولزقها فى القران .

*سؤال جانبى اخى الفاضل : بماذا تؤمن او ما هى ديانتك ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يناير 2011)

*طيب الكتاب بيقول ان الملائكة مخلوقات نورانية وابليس نفسه كان ملاك نور قبل السقوط*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يناير 2011)

الأخ الفاضل السوهاجى
أولاً تحية لك ولكل سوهاج ، البلد العظيمة
وبخصوص الأسئلة ، فالأفضل أ نركز على نقطة نقطة ، فالتسلسل يضمن وصول الأفكار بنظام وهدوء
فإن أردت ، فالنبدأ بالكلام عن : من هو المسيح ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يناير 2011)

إن كانت هذه البداية موافقة ، فسأبدأ بكلام مختصر عنها ، ثم نتسوع تدريجياً ، فالحياة كلها مبدأوها هو النمو التدريجى :
+++ المسيح هو كلمة الله ، المتجسد من مريم العذراء
+++ ما معنى : " كلمة الله " ؟
تعنى : العقل والفهم والحكمة الإلهية ،العقل الذى يتولد من وفى ذات الله ، منذ الأزل ، إذ لا يمكن أن يوجد الله بدون عقله وفهمه وحكمته ، ولا للحظة واحدة 
ولأن العقلد يتولد فى الذات ، فإنه يـُسمى : " إبن الله بحسب الطبيعة " ، أو : " مونوجينيس " ، بحسب التعبير الأصلى فى اللغة الأصلية ، ويعنى الإبن الذى من ذات الطبيعة
+ فكلمة " إبن " ليس لها عندنا أى معانى جسدانية ، بل روحانية خالصة
+++++++++++++++++++++
أما عن التجسد من العذراء ، فإنه معجزة إلهية لا يعرف البشر أسرارها ، مثلها مثل كل أعمال البشر
وهى لم تكن بقوة وفعل العذراء ، بل بقوة الله الذى صنع من جسدها جسداً له ، وفضلها فى ذلك الأمر ينحصر فى فضل الإيمان والتصديق والطاعة والتسليم لإرادة الله .
وعندما نسميها بوالدة الإله ، فذلك ليس بمعنى أنها ولدت الإله ، بالطبع لا يقول ذلك ولا حتى المعتوهين ، بل بمعنى أنها ولدت الجسد الذى صنعه الله فى أحشائها وإتحد به ، إتحاداً معجزياً بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إزدواجية ولا إنفصال ، فمع أن هذه الأمور ليس لها مثيل ، لكنها حدثت فى هذه الحالة فقط ، ولذلك فإنه إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل فى الطبيعة التى نعرفها
+++++++++++++++++++
وبعد تعليقك نستمر فى باقى النقاط


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2011)

الموضوع مُكرر


jesus son 261 قال:


> هل المسيح هو الله أم أبن الله؟؟!!!
> ما معنى المسيح ابن الله؟
> هل المسيح هو الله
> من هو يسوع في المعتقدات المسيحيه
> ...



يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

